# Throwing out my X-Jet



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I found this little sucker at Home Depot the other day and it rocks. Great for downstreaming up to 35 feet. $11 bucks compared to a couple of hundred for a X-Jet.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

nice!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Chris your a good man for letting us know about this. I will pick one up. Thanks


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am going to look for one too.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 2 of em' works great


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lets see it an action.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an X-Jet and like it, but running off a 5 gallon buck with that tube is a hassle. Down streaming with that may be easier. Does that have the two flat metal bands inside that move close together or further apart as you turn or slide the orange collar nozzle piece?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have an X-Jet and like it, but running off a 5 gallon buck with that tube is a hassle. Down streaming with that may be easier. Does that have the two flat metal bands inside that move close together or further apart as you turn or slide the orange collar nozzle piece?


 
Yup.

Thats what I don't like about the X-Jet as well. Too much work.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use a venturi tip from our spray rig repair guy.It shoots 40'!! Put that baby on the end of a 10'extension and you can clean a 3 story house from the ground. $12 and they are sweet!!!!!!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you guys ever worry that powerwashing from the ground will shoot water underneath the clapboards or under the vinyl siding and cause problems since the angle is from below?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Not with low pressure.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I usually worry more about not cleaning good enough.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

sweeeet. im grabbing one of these for the powerwashing kit. thanks for the heads up.

i use the x jet often, but am stoked to check this out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris before you throw the x-jet away send it to me I will paypal you some funds.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Do you guys ever worry that powerwashing from the ground will shoot water underneath the clapboards or under the vinyl siding and cause problems since the angle is from below?


I throw a bent neck onto the top of my extension pole so i still get a good angle :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My extension pole has a bent neck as well, but the guys hate using the extension pole. With the X-jet and nozzles like this one, it seems like the whole point is to lose the extension pole and ladders while power washing.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

A large orifice zero degree will also work just as well and its cheaper with no parts to break.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How you get your chemicals through a zero?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> How you get your chemicals through a zero?


 
the orface is much larger then the red tip you may be thinking about, but it is round


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

C, look for a 30-40 orifice depending on your machine's gpm. The designation will look like this:
0040


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't see this thing on their site. Could only find this.


----------

